# PSYCH K - A two minute cure for SA



## Lucretia (Oct 23, 2011)

*PSYCH K - A two minute cure for SA [Removed]*

EDIT: I removed this post, because It ain't very effective while having severe anxiety. It is effective while being mostly calm (a little anxiety won't bother). If you're really interested in this, just google for it. Youtube should have some videos that show its procedure.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

???


----------

